# Summer ended today.



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I declare it. Today was 83 degrees and clear. Tomorrow is forecasted for 65 with steady rain. The ten day forecast doesn't approach 70 degrees and usually includes rain each day. Next weekend is Labor Day. Nuff said. 

I rode my bike today. I took the camera and documented it. 


I headed out from deep woods hideaway towards Poulsbo proper. I live in Poulsbo rural. Liberty Bay was really beautiful today with the Olympics in the background. There is a nice road that winds along the water before heading inland towards the Suquamish Rez.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bainbridge Island*

Headed over to Bainbridge Island to do some shopping at BI cycle. I am building up a trainer bike with my old 9 speed chorus stuff. The shifters are sloppy so I am going to replace the g-springs before I do the build. BI cycle rules. After leaving the shop, I headed home via the East side of the island. 

Here are shots of Mount Rainier, Seattle, and some general island scenery.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Heading home*

I rode through downtown Poulsbo so I could stop for a lemonade and cookie. 

I love my bike. A shot downtown. The blackberries are getting ripe. These are along my driveway and seem to be ripening later than the others I saw today. I'll have to keep an eye out for the bear.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

[email protected] Bill, that looks great. There is nothing as sweet as a clear summer day in the PNW.

BTW you need a riding partner, how old is your boy?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

It looks nice there. I noticed leaves turning on my ride last weekend.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> [email protected] Bill, that looks great. There is nothing as sweet as a clear summer day in the PNW.
> 
> BTW you need a riding partner, how old is your boy?


The boy will be nine this fall. When he gets a little older, we're getting a tandem with a stoker freewheel option.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I declare it. Today was 83 degrees and clear. Tomorrow is forecasted for 65 with steady rain. The ten day forecast doesn't approach 70 degrees and usually includes rain each day. Next weekend is Labor Day. Nuff said.


I fear you may be right. Yesterday, high thin cloud, nice temperatures. Today pouring rain. Guess it is time for us PacificNorthWesters (I don't suppose that is really a word) to bring out the rain gear and forget about the sun until, oh, April 2009


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm counting on next week to be warm and sunny. Plus September is usually a great month on Vancouver Island (one of the worst-kept secrets in Canada).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

oarsman said:


> I fear you may be right. Yesterday, high thin cloud, nice temperatures. Today pouring rain. Guess it is time for us PacificNorthWesters (I don't suppose that is really a word) to bring out the rain gear and forget about the sun until, oh, April 2009



The pouring rain just arrived. It was 75 this morning but the temps just dropped 15 degrees as the rain blew in. I washed my Showers Pass jacket yesterday and I was looking at some nice rain pants. I think the only thing that rain pants may do is to keep water from getting in the top of my shoes.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I was right.*

I wish I wasn't. Contrast yesterday with today. Sunny and 83 versus rainy and 63.


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

95 here. Supposed to be 97 tomorrow. /cry


----------



## GiantJ (Apr 9, 2008)

Odd. Y'alls' blackberries ripen at the end of the summer, and ours (in the southeast) ripen at the very beginning of the summer. I wonder why that is.

Looks like a great ride. Wish I had that kind of scenery...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

GiantJ said:


> Odd. Y'alls' blackberries ripen at the end of the summer, and ours (in the southeast) ripen at the very beginning of the summer. I wonder why that is....


Because what you call spring, we call summer. Really, in this part of the PNW there are two seasons, spring and fall.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The hi temp here today was 88 F. The dew point was 72!! It's so humid that fish were jumping out of the lake so they could get a drink.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

You do your own wrenching, and you have white bar tape. Braver than climbing Mt. Rainer in February with cotton clothing.

Great pix- the scenery makes me envious!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

lx93 said:


> You do your own wrenching, and you have white bar tape. Braver than climbing Mt. Rainer in February with cotton clothing.
> 
> Great pix- the scenery makes me envious!



It's bike ribbon, it wipes off. 

This is far different from Norfolk. I was there two weeks ago and it was hot and sticky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice pics, I rarely miss the coast but a visit is nice.

You pics make it so I feel like I visited.

I came to the realization about the imminent end of summer on Thursday. Sitting at my desk in the house here and looked out the window. It was pitch black, at 8:15 PM.

Just a couple of weeks ago we were still sitting outside in the light at 9:30 or 9:45.

Fast change.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

I generally leave work around 10:30 pm, and put a jacket on to ride home today for the first time since late may. Time to start carrying a sweatshirt around in my bag i think. Sad.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Noooooooo! don't tell me summer is over. But if it has to go, what a nice place to be when fall comes.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Big Bill,

Don't give up yet! Summer's not over. The sun will be back tomorrow and the blackberies will be all the bigger with the additional rain. Keep positive for some more warm (70's) days in September.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll get to extend my summer few more weeks we always head over to Bayview ID for Labor Day wife's best friend owns B&D over there so it should be in the upper 70's to Lower 80's. Then work will take me to the Eastside a few more times before summer ends. Monday 12:30pm its a whooping 62.
Cool pictures

Ray Still


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

abiciriderback said:


> I'll get to extend my summer few more weeks we always head over to Bayview ID for Labor Day wife's best friend owns B&D over there so it should be in the upper 70's to Lower 80's. Then work will take me to the Eastside a few more times before summer ends. Monday 12:30pm its a whooping 62.
> Cool pictures
> 
> Ray Still


I had to use Google Maps to figure out where that is.

Now I know where another place.

Never been around that side of the lake, pretty country.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

abiciriderback said:


> I'll get to extend my summer few more weeks we always head over to Bayview ID for Labor Day wife's best friend owns B&D over there so it should be in the upper 70's to Lower 80's. Then work will take me to the Eastside a few more times before summer ends. Monday 12:30pm its a whooping 62.
> Cool pictures
> 
> Ray Still


I almost drove to Cabella's this past weekend to score some jerky. I rode and mowed instead. It was 54 degrees at 5am this morning. I rode to work in shorts, short sleeve jersey, and rain jacket (it was raining). The weather looks like it is breaking up, probably won't need the jacket this afternoon. Wind is at my back as well.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Summer*

Was gone before it got here.

Okay, maybe we had like, 3 weeks...


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Summer is not over in the PNW! Until I have to put my mountain bike away it ain't over. I like riding on a 65 degree overcast day, and we will have weeks more of those until mid-late October. If you are new to the area- you will get used to it..........MTT


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I just rode home. The clouds were gathering as I was rolling out and by the time I was riding up Kitsap Way in Bremerton, the sky opened up. About 2-3 times a year this area gets a thunderstorm. Today was one of those times. It was raining so hard that I was virtually riding in a couple of inches of water the whole time. Then came the lightning and thunder and about 15 minutes of hail. 

My driveway is about 200 feet long and you can't see the house from the road. It sure makes it easier to get the wet clothes off.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, you're right. Summer's done. I rode home in the same thunderstorm yesterday. As I rode through the U district, the Ave was a river. At least it was a warm rain (he says in the same way Arizonans say, "at least it's a dry heat" on a 115 degree day).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I didn't think it was warm. It was 56 degrees by the time I got home. My standard yellow cycling jacket was overcome by the heavy rain and just clung to me while the rain soaked in. My shoes are still wet today. If I commute tomorrow it will probably be in the winter shoes.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Come on guys you know the summer is not over in the PNW! September is the best month most years and I am not putting my fenders on just yet.........MTT


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

MTT said:


> Come on guys you know the summer is not over in the PNW! September is the best month most years and I am not putting my fenders on just yet.........MTT


+1 
I will not admit that summer is over yet....not until the cold dark grey clouds are omni present from morning till nightfall at 4pm :-(


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

Flounder said:


> +1
> I will not admit that summer is over yet....not until the cold dark grey clouds are omni present from morning till nightfall at 4pm :-(


...like today, you mean? 

Well, all except the nightfall at 4pm part.


----------

